
Zynga Ports Cocos2D-X to Emscripten - jamesg
http://code.zynga.com/2013/05/zynga-ports-cocos2d-x-to-emscripten/
======
sbc100
Cocos2dx is also already available for NaCl so will work in chrome:

[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/cocos2dx-test-
app/...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/cocos2dx-test-
app/hbnepalailfleigebaanjnoiapedgcpn)

Setup instructions:

[http://www.cocos2d-x.org/projects/cocos2d-x/wiki/Native_Clie...](http://www.cocos2d-x.org/projects/cocos2d-x/wiki/Native_Client_Environment_Setup)

------
fuddle
Great to see, I wonder if it would be possible to run any iOS app in the
browser using this technology?

~~~
robterrell
This uses Cocos2dx, which is c++. Emscripten does not yet support Objective-C.
Even if it did, someone would need to write an Objective-C runtime (probably
not too hard, especially if you lean on Cappuccino for objj_msgsend). Once
that hurdle is cleared, you'd need to source code for UIKit & whatever iOS
frameworks you're using. What's more likely is a port of AppKit using
Cappuccino components.

------
wilfra
"we’ve learned that the successful teams...build on mature (read: “old,
creaky”) technologies, because you want to spend time making the game fun, not
trying to get the latest and greatest development tool to work."

That, rather painfully, makes a lot of sense. We're 18 months into building an
HTML5 game (<http://warsocial.com>) using rails, node.js, redis, angular.js
and a bunch of other 'latest and greatest' technologies. We probably could
have gotten where we are now in a couple months if we had just gone with Flash
+ PHP or something, and put the rest of our time into making the game better.

~~~
kevingadd
New technology will always cripple a game project, yeah. The core task of
actually prototyping and iterating on mechanics and design until you have
something fun is just incredibly expensive and difficult; layering difficult
technological challenges on top just makes it worse.

~~~
tluyben2
I like to prototype with a scripting language (LUA usually with ZeroBrane) and
either Inkscape and/or Blender until mechanics / game design is fun. Not
always but sometimes it needs to be almost completely rewritten to C++ or
something else more performant than LUA (Cocos2D-x, Monkey language, Unity,
Blender gamekit are my among my chosen poisons). Luckily most environments can
be extended with a LUA engine, even if it's not supported natively.

